# The store closes shortly, right?



## Maanne

I would like to know how I can ask something that I am sure about and get a confirmation. How can I say "The store closes in a moment, right?"

"Kauppa on auki hetken kulluttua, right?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Maanne said:


> "Kauppa on auki hetken kulluttua, right?"


_Right_ ei ole suomea! _Kauppa suljetaan pian, vai mitä? / Kauppa taidetaan sulkea pian? / Eikös kauppa suljeta ihan kohta? _And so on. There are umpteen ways to say that. 

_Auki_ is "open" (adjective) in English, i.e. the exact opposite of what you want. _Ku*ll*uttua_ is incorrect. You could say _hetken ku*l*uttua_, though.

GOM


----------



## Maanne

How can I say when I want to ask them until what time they serve lunch? (there's this lunch restaurant inside.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Maanne said:


> How can I say when I want to ask them until what time they serve lunch? (there's this lunch restaurant inside.)


_Mihin asti/saakka lounasta tarjoillaan?

_GOM


----------

